
Linuxbrew: The Homebrew package manager for Linux - reimertz
http://linuxbrew.sh
======
reimertz
I really love Homebrew and it's community and now when I try to sort out my
dotfiles, I found this. As much as I would want to use this on Linux, I assume
there won't be a cross-platform compatability for all the things I install.

Is there a well-known, well-maintained alternative that runs properly on
Windows, *nix platforms that I can use today? I'd rather have a smaller subset
of features vs. manually tweaking each platform.

~~~
dozzie
I don't know about Windows, but for unices there's RPM and DPKG.

~~~
Tepix
You asked¹ about knowing about RBLs the other day but I saw it too late to
comment on it. I didn't have to know about it. By using sovereign you get a
script² that checks RBLs daily for you.

\--

¹
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16393017](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16393017)

²
[https://github.com/sovereign/sovereign/blob/a518f9c0353384cf...](https://github.com/sovereign/sovereign/blob/a518f9c0353384cfb315d276a3419864fb9846ae/roles/mailserver/tasks/checkrbl.yml)

